
Show HN: Mr. Potato - Couchpotato slackbot - Gligoth
https://github.com/RolfKoenders/potato
======
Gligoth
I started with this slackbot to make it easier for my girlfriend to add movies
to couchpotato. Then i made it even better to add some more features and
evantuelly it become a pretty decent bot :) At the moment the couchpotato bot
has the following features: \- Search movie \- Download movie by title \-
Download movie by imdb id

I learned allot while developing this and if you check the overall progress
from the first commit to the end you really see the project evolving.

If you have any questions or feedback let me know! And if you like it please
share/star it!

Thanks!

